# SIRIUS/MX Cancellations



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone have reliable numbers on how many subs have cancelled since the merged services??


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

paja said:


> Anyone have reliable numbers on how many subs have cancelled since the merged services??


No and I don't know how we could get the number now because obviously Sirius XM isn't going to put the number out. When we will know is when the next quarterly report comes out. Because then Sirius XM will have to report on its subs. BTW you need to change your thread title. It is XM not MX.


----------

